# Neostrata skin renewal peel!?



## Flames.Fan (Aug 11, 2010)

I dont know if its doing its job or just runing my skin..but it keeps peeling the dead skin off, but now my marks are darker than before!
Everything looks so raw (?) should i stop using it? Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## kimmae17 (Aug 13, 2010)

how often are you using it?  and are you moisturizing well after ?


----------

